# Can you dye sub on Terry Cloth?



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I know 100% poly is ideal but are there any other fabric options?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

short answer....NO.... because sublimation ink will ONLY bond with the polyester fibers


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Kind of figured that. So far everything I have tried that wasn't 100% poly either looks faded or has melted!(neoprene and 600 denier bags).


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You can print on other fabrics, with great results, such as lycra/spandex. Not sure why you are melting something like neoprene or denier unless your temps are way too high. Realize your press in many cases will not indicate an accurate temp. Our Maxipress was off 30 degrees.

Regarding terry cloth - if you look at Dyetran towels they are very similar to a terry cloth and print incredibly well for something with so much texture.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the press at 400 degrees for the neoprene and denier.
At 20 seconds I had to scrap the bag off the press! at 10-15 seconds the print looked great but the bag had a high sheen where it was pressed.

I haven't done much other than lic plates and mugs with the dye sub. It's time to use it or lose it.
I've got a customer wanting sweatbands or socks but I cannot find either in 100% poly. I found a great deal on terry cotton bands but not a great deal if they won't press.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Neoprene is what mousepads are made from and many people do mousepads. We use neoprene with no issues.

As stated just because your press says 400 does not mean that is the actual temp. You can go to geoknight.com and order a guage to check.

Anytime you are pressing new fabric it is best to place a protective sheet on top so you eliminate the possibility of scrapping goo of the platten.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

A few people on the forums had an issue with temperature because of the confusion between Celcuis and Farenheit - generally, the temp. should be about 200 C or 400 F. 
Some fabrics - like nylon or Lycra-rich polyester - might need lower temperature and extra pressing time.

Very high pressure could be a problem if you have very high sheen. 

There are a few options out there for polyester material resembling terry-cloth - check out dye-sublimation vendors on the left. Also do a search on microfibre towels.

Good luck with it.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done some mousepads without problem. What melted was very thin koozies and the denier bags. That was with the press set at 400F and pressure set at 7 or 8.
I will play around with some bags and pressure settings this weekend.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

scg said:


> Kind of figured that. So far everything I have tried that wasn't 100% poly either looks faded or has melted!(neoprene and 600 denier bags).


Your bags are most likely melting because they are probably PVC backed instead of urethane backed. Your shop probably smells really bad after as well...


----------

